# Crowntail Bettas



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, a day later after getting a Female and a Male red Crowntail from IPU....























































Meh...



























Hopefully I'll get a spawn from these two


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats one big bubblenest!
good luck


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome... One day in and they look great! good luck!!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet looking betta's!! Good luck!


----------

